# Solved: Wireless Network Adapter Missing after Windows Vista Re-install



## anoopanju (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. Please help. I have a Gateway Notebook Model ML6720 that has built-in Wireless. The PC was heavily infected by Virus and I had to re-install Vista Operating system. Now, it will not detect the Wireless Adapter. I went to the maufacturer's website on another computer and downloaded the driver and installed the driver on the laptop. However, it did not help. The blue "wireless" light on the laptop is "lit", however when I go to "Device Manager" and look at the Network Drives, it only shows the wired Ethernet option. Not sure what I need to do at this point. Please help. Anyone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
Let's see:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 

And :
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

And,which driver did you download ? I did not see any specific wireless drivers on the gateway site.
Did you download the chipset driver ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you connect by ethernet? Have you installed the chipset first and then the networking drivers from Gateway's web site?


----------



## anoopanju (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi. ***UPDATE*** I was able to go to the Gateway website and download the Wireless Network Driver for my specific model laptop. It was a zip file that I believe contained the driver and other files. Once I ran the .exe file on the laptop, it added the driver and I was able to see the Network Drive in my Device Manager and then I was able to connect to my wireless. Thanks for your help.


----------



## anoopanju (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I was able to go to the Gateway website and download the driver for the wireless adapter and now I am able to connect to my wireless.



pedroguy said:


> Welcome to TSG:
> Let's see:
> Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
> (For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)
> ...


----------



## anoopanju (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion. I was able to fix the problem.



TerryNet said:


> Can you connect by ethernet? Have you installed the chipset first and then the networking drivers from Gateway's web site?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad we could help.
You can mark this thread solved using the button at top left.
Happy networking.


----------

